# SWF in Adobe Premiere importieren..



## spinchmeister (15. November 2004)

Hallo, ich hätte eine Frage..und wäre echt sehr, sehr dankbar, wenn ich endlich irgendwo Hilfe finde:
Ich würde gerne eine swf-datei..eine Text-animation in ein Video inkludieren..der Hintergrund ist weiss und sollte im Video transparent sein..das heisst: ein nette Text-untermalung mit Effekten im Video...wie wäre das möglich..müsste ich, das swf als avi komprimieren..hmm..ich steh echt an..

Tschausen und Danke im vorraus für jede Antwort, sPiNcH


----------



## chmee (28. November 2004)

Direkt in Premiere importieren geht nicht.

Soweit ich weiss kann man in Flash oder Director als AVI exportieren, vielleicht
auch als TIF-Bildersequenz mit Alpha-Kanal.

Wenn kein TIF, dann exportiere erst mal den animierten Text als AVI und danach
machst Du alles was sichtbar sein soll, weiss und die unsichtbaren Stellen schwarz,
damit hast Du den Alpha ( Transparenz-Kanal ) in einem separaten AVI.
Die Alpha-AVI kannst Du dann in Premiere auf das Original-AVI raufmaskieren.

Voilá 

mfg chmee


----------



## ts_tommy (16. Dezember 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=SWF2Video&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

seas


----------

